# license/insurance



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Will be living in Rosarito. Buying a motorcycle in U.S., will have ins. in U.S. and buying Mex. ins. Do I need an Mexican drivers license? Do I have to take bike out of Mex. once a yr? Anything else I have to do? Thanks in advance for the expert advice , Norm P.S. I haveFM3 Visa


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The laws governing your vehicle are state laws, not Mexican national laws.
Check with your local sources for other details, but your US license should be just fine. Yes, you will definitely need Mexican insurance. Also, if you wish to ride to the interior of Mexico, you will need an importada temporal to go beyond the 'free zone'. That will also require that you have a visa.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

You did not state the size of your bike. Is ir a dirt bike or street legal. Dirt bikes up to to a certain CC do not need plates or a "car" permit.l


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RV, OP states he has an FM3,I believe your last sentance is incorrect....

Norm123, I believe you will need to buy insurance in Mexico since you are living there on an FM3 and not able to but tourist insurance...




RVGRINGO said:


> The laws governing your vehicle are state laws, not Mexican national laws.
> Check with your local sources for other details, but your US license should be just fine. Yes, you will definitely need Mexican insurance. Also, if you wish to ride to the interior of Mexico, you will need an importada temporal to go beyond the 'free zone'. That will also require that you have a visa.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

chicois8: You can still use tourist insutance with an FM3 if the vehicle is foreign plated. RV ****** is correct that if you go beyond the free zone with a foreign plated vehicle you must have a TIP.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

moisheh said:


> chicois8: You can still use tourist insutance with an FM3 if the vehicle is foreign plated. RV ****** is correct that if you go beyond the free zone with a foreign plated vehicle you must have a TIP.


what's a tip?


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

TIP= Temporary Import Permit AKA car permit


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is called an 'Importada Temporal' and is issued by Aduana/Bancercito at the border or, sometimes, the interior checkpoint. Never leave Mexico without having them remove the sticker from your windshield and issuing you a formal receipt. Some border agents will tell you otherwise, but they are very wrong and can cause you years of expensive grief.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> It is called an 'Importada Temporal' and is issued by Aduana/Bancercito at the border or, sometimes, the interior checkpoint. Never leave Mexico without having them remove the sticker from your windshield and issuing you a formal receipt. Some border agents will tell you otherwise, but they are very wrong and can cause you years of expensive grief.


I'm just going to zip around Rosarito and go into san diego and visit my son in L.A. Maybe go to ensanada. I heard it's good to get mex. ins. even though covered by U.S. ins. about 60 miles into mex. just to avoid problems with mex authorities in case of an acc. true?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Very, very true.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Your US insucrance does not extend liability into Mexico. It is not recognized by Mexican authorities. But your collision comprehensive is valid.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I guess that this is the time to remind folks that Mexican insurance is the only thing that will keep you out of jail and your car from being confiscated in the event of an accident.
In Mexico, unlike many other places, if an accident only involves damage to the vehicles, there is no need for the police. The parties involved simply call their respective insurance adjusters to come to the scene. There is no need for 'altercation' while waiting and, if the damage is minor, you may even settle on the spot. However, when the adjustor arrives, he'll assess the situation and direct you to have repairs at an approved shop, etc. Sometimes, checks are written by the adjustor for settlement of minor claims. It is all very civilized. That said, more serious claims can drag on for a very long time. What is important, is that you have insurance to keep you out of jail for that 'very long time'.


----------

